# I'd Say This Super Model is a Ten!!!!!!!!



## DRB1313 (Feb 10, 2009)

Gotta love it when you can get close to a 
nice buck and have them pose for Ya.
I've got a real good one of this guy that I'm saving for last, but
until then, I'll just keep posting the tight shots.
Lot's of other folks shooting pics, so I had to stay semi tight.
Hope Ya Enjoy


----------



## hummdaddy (Feb 10, 2009)

sweet pictures


----------



## SarahFair (Feb 10, 2009)

wonderful shots


----------



## bilgerat (Feb 10, 2009)

WOW, beautiful shots!!!


----------



## DRB1313 (Feb 10, 2009)

Thanks!
Not many places you can get close to a free range deer this cooperative.
Gotta love the Cove!


----------



## JasonF (Feb 10, 2009)

Thats a good buck!
#2 is my favorite...nice job!


----------



## pdsniper (Feb 10, 2009)

Holly Cow those are nice


----------



## Bruz (Feb 10, 2009)

Beautiful pics.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 10, 2009)

Thought he was a nine at first,  when he turned, the personally came out.  

He is for sure a ten.


Great shots Dave.


----------



## BkBigkid (Feb 10, 2009)

Awesome Pics DRB, 

some great close up shoots,


----------



## Smokey (Feb 10, 2009)




----------



## Jranger (Feb 10, 2009)

Great shots David! Are you allowed to pick up sheds up there?


----------



## DRB1313 (Feb 10, 2009)

Smokey,  That's down right belly laughing funny right there.

I feel sooooooo much better now!!


----------



## gadeerwoman (Feb 10, 2009)

BEAUTIFUL ! He could not have posed any better.
Illegal to pick up sheds in the Cove.


----------



## Hoss (Feb 10, 2009)

I'm just going to sit back and admire those DRB.  I think they speak for themselves.  Love that lighting.

Hoss


----------



## SheldonMOAC (Feb 10, 2009)

Very nice photos.


----------



## DRB1313 (Feb 10, 2009)

Hoss said:


> I'm just going to sit back and admire those DRB.  I think they speak for themselfs.  Love that lighting.
> 
> Hoss


Thanks Bud!  I got lucky with the sun and the location of the buck.
Everywhere else was tough.
I had the flash on, but don't know if it was actually doing anything.


----------



## Razorback (Feb 10, 2009)

Good shootn' there DRB!!!!!

I really like how you managed to get that big ole*reflector* on the ground to kick a little fill on to him.


Razor


----------



## DRB1313 (Feb 10, 2009)

Razorback said:


> Good shootn' there DRB!!!!!
> 
> I really like how you managed to get that big ole*reflector* on the ground to kick a little fill on to him.
> 
> ...



Oh!!! Is that what that was


----------



## marknga (Feb 10, 2009)

Wow


----------



## KROGERS (Feb 10, 2009)

Amazing pics as usual.  I have an itch to go to the Cove now.  I think I will go in October or November...to kill two birds with 1 stone...catching the leaves turning and the deer roaming in the Cove.


----------



## TXR (Feb 10, 2009)

OK dang it....those are awesome.  Think theres going to be a bus load of GON shooters on their way to that place with big lenses .  Again, DRB absolutely fantastic shots.  Handled the light and the subject perfectly.

Tom


----------



## BOWHUNTER! (Feb 10, 2009)

DUDE !!!! I love em.


----------



## mlbfish (Feb 10, 2009)

WOW David. Perfect shots.


----------



## Handgunner (Feb 10, 2009)

Poster quality!!!

Nice work!!!


----------



## cre8foru (Feb 10, 2009)

Those are awesome pics. I cant wait to see the others that are coming.


----------



## Hunter Haven (Feb 10, 2009)

you nailed all of 'em David...

I love those pics man


----------



## chinquapin (Feb 10, 2009)

YOu need to make a calendar with your shots from cades cove!!! Then present one to them and see if you can work up a deal with them.

Cause the shots you've posted have been awesome.  Bring on the rest of'em!!!!!!!!!!!!


Ben


----------



## FERAL ONE (Feb 10, 2009)

three words .......



DANG IT BOY!!!!

man that is just awesome !!! love the one with him stretched out but i would hate to have to pic a favorite !!!


----------



## Eddy M. (Feb 10, 2009)

Wow great shots


----------



## Arrow3 (Feb 10, 2009)

Great pics as always David!!


----------



## Smokey (Feb 11, 2009)

Just *had* to be said again!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Feb 11, 2009)

Smokey said:


>



Smokey the man of very few words but lots of smilies : 


Dr.B ya done a fine fine job on that pretty boy  :

Shoot smokey put so many smilies in his post i had to delete my 2


----------



## Jake Allen (Feb 11, 2009)

Those antlers look like they are ready to hit the ground.
The lighting is off the charts.


----------



## murf (Feb 11, 2009)

Fine shoots there, DRB.


----------



## rip18 (Feb 11, 2009)

AWESOME!  That snow sure made a great reflector, and you used it to full advantage!  There ain't enough words for your Cades Cove Critter series!

Little Critter said, "DEEEEEEER!!!!" with a little squeal & lots of pointing when we opened this one up!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Feb 12, 2009)

Good job on some more nice ones.


----------

